# Gore Fest Sale!!! 20% to 50% off shop stock



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank You Mattie for helping me outfit my Grand Canyon Trip, picked up a new green Jkt and sweet helmet for 30% off.


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks Huge Sale!*

Check out Ten Mile Creek Kayaks for huge discounts on all your GORE RACE needs like a new sweet full face and dry suit. Killer deals thanks for the new waist worn throw bag, now I can bag my buddy's in style!

Darrell


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you again TMCK ! Stoked on all the new gear!!!!!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Matti for hooking me up with great prices on a shred ready helmet and a kokatat jacket... And for shipping them to me when my schedule wouldn't let me get over the hill to y'all!


----------

